

Music industry doing something smart (A&R social net) - colortone
http://media.guardian.co.uk/newmedia/story/0,,2167618,00.html?gusrc=rss&feed=4
Complete with "2.0" name: Scoutr<p><a href="http://www.scoutr.co.uk/home/" rel="nofollow">http://www.scoutr.co.uk/home/</a><p>I registered and reviewed a track; pretty smart implementation...
======
pg
Now that is a man bites dog headline.

